# Medicare denial for Bilateral Hernia Repair



## carol52 (Apr 18, 2012)

We are having problems with medicare denying for bilateral Ing hernia repair, what is the best way for billing this out?  Tried using Rt and Lt,  Appreciate any help with this.


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 18, 2012)

I think they like it billed one line with 50 modifier


----------



## carol52 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for everyones support will rebill with a 50 modifier.


----------



## nsteinhauser (Apr 19, 2012)

I think it depends on your Medicare contractor.  We have WPS as our contractor and they want "-rt" on the first line and  "-59 -lt" on the 2nd line..... no "-50" modifiers.


----------



## syllingk (Apr 19, 2012)

don't forget if you are going to bundle it with the -50 to use the dx that says bilateral


----------

